# zzz suspend/restore.



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi. *zzz* and *acpiconf -s 3* suspend my computer just fine. But Is not comming back. Computer open, lights open but screen is black. I tried with Xorg up and on console mode. I use nvidia and I have ticked the flag for power on nvidia-driver. Any idea?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 25, 2010)

Last time I checked resume not worked with SMP kernel on i386 with more than one CPU, but it did on amd64.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

I use amd64. Why is not working?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 26, 2010)

Then perhaps you did not loaded some of modules.
Try without nvidia modules and Xorg running for start.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't want to unload nvidia modules to suspend my machine! Even if work, I cannot everytime to load / unload my modules! Sounds dangerous.


----------

